# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  PERU 2016 --> Necesito Ingenieros Agronómos, Técnicos agropecuarios !!!

## kscastaneda

*Biomic - Biofertil* 
Mi nombre es Carlos Castañeda, soy Ingeniero Agronómo con estudios de Maestría en MIP, Diplomado en Marketing y con mucha experiencia en formular productos agrícolas desde el año 2009; fecha que decidí armar mis empresas y desde entonces he trabajado con mucho éxito por mi cuenta.  
Quiero compartir mi sistema de trabajo contigo, el cual no depende de horarios, te permite tener tiempo para tu familia, no tienes presión y sobre todo que llevas soluciones a nuestros agrícultores a precio justo. 
Este año estoy decidido a compartir con todos mi margen de ganancias. 
Esta es una gran oportunidad !!! 
Si estas interesado comunicate ahora mismo : 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
 #979908400 kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
TRABAJA CON NOSOTROS BAJO NUESTRO SISTEMA FREELANCE
SIN HORARIOS, SIN PRESIONES !!!Temas similares: Necesito patas de pollo para exportación (PERU) JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios, Equipos y Productos para la Industria Alimentaria, Agroindustria, Agroexportaciones y Agricultura del Perú JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios, Equipos y Productos para la Industria Alimentaria, Agroindustria, Agroexportaciones y Agricultura del Perú Importaciones de productos agropecuarios de EEUU al Perú Artículo: Técnicos de Alemania presentaron nueva metodología para medir lucha contra la pobreza en Perú

----------


## vanesmar

Hola: Micronative es lo mismo que EM??

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Vanesmar, Micronative cumple las mismas funciones y otras adicionales por su formulación; te dejo la ficha técnica para mayor información.
Saludos.

----------


## vanesmar

Hola carlos: podrias indicarme el costo?

----------


## kscastaneda

Diapositiva24.JPGDiapositiva25.jpgDiapositiva26.JPGDiapositiva27.JPG

----------

